# MK3 Brake Proportioning Valve Location....



## SooprmanX (Sep 12, 2003)

I am converting my car from ABS to non-ABS right now. So, I am going to need to put a proportioning valve for the back wheels of the car. However, I don't want to go through the hassle of re-running the lines to the back and then getting the bracket off the non-ABS car and all that jazz. Couldn't I, in theory, cut the rear brake lines up front, reflare them, bolt them into the proportioning valve in the engine bay, then run it to the master cylinder?

I don't see how the location of the proportioning valve is all that big of a deal. Plus, my car is pretty low, so if I were to put the proportioning valve in the back the way it is stock, it would think my car was under load all the time and give it the wrong amount of pressure anyways. So, mounting it in the front, I would be able to adjust it on the fly as I want, right?

Thoughts?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

SooprmanX said:


> I am converting my car from ABS to non-ABS right now. So, I am going to need to put a proportioning valve for the back wheels of the car. However, I don't want to go through the hassle of re-running the lines to the back and then getting the bracket off the non-ABS car and all that jazz. Couldn't I, in theory, cut the rear brake lines up front, reflare them, bolt them into the proportioning valve in the engine bay, then run it to the master cylinder?
> 
> I don't see how the location of the proportioning valve is all that big of a deal. Plus, my car is pretty low, so if I were to put the proportioning valve in the back the way it is stock, it would think my car was under load all the time and give it the wrong amount of pressure anyways. So, mounting it in the front, I would be able to adjust it on the fly as I want, right?
> 
> Thoughts?


The factory prop valve is located on the rear beam for a reason.

I'm pretty low in the rear as well, and still have the factory valve. I've never once locked up my rears, nor have I seen any noticeable difference in pad life.

More weight = more brake

If you don't want to run lines, you'll need something like this:


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

The stock proportioning valve is load dependent.

It's mounted the rear beam, and a spring loaded arm responds to to changes in the rear ride height (due to loading on the rear of the car). You could mount a proportioning valve anywhere you want, but without mounting the valve where the factory did, and connecting an arm to the rear beam, it is not going to working the same way as the factory valve.


----------

